# The Haunted tents 2012



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

here's a look at our 2012 haunt, we use 6 different tents which are set up in our front yard as well as gardens and drive way. We started setting up the tents for the 2012 haunt on October 6th and after 10 to 14 hours a day we opened to the public on October 28th. our haunt is opened for 4 days from 11:00 am to 4:00 pm for a static display and 6:00 pm to 11:00 pm for a full show ( lights, props, ect turned on) on Halloween we open at 5:00 pm.

Haunted Tents By day 2012





Haunted Tents by night 2012


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zowie! That's quite a set up! Nice!


----------

